# appetite loss



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

recently i lost my appetite and everything i eat from sugar to chili tastes like paper i mean too tasteless. is it normal?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

At least concerning appetite Mirtazapine helped me with this.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I believe this is primarily an anxiety thing. When I first had my major breakdown I lost a significant amount of weight. I couldn't get food in for the life of me. Once I started my anxiety/depression medication, my appetite came back.


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

Chicane said:


> I believe this is primarily an anxiety thing. When I first had my major breakdown I lost a significant amount of weight. I couldn't get food in for the life of me. Once I started my anxiety/depression medication, my appetite came back.


wht is break down ?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

A mental break down, when it all gets too much and you just kind of lose your mind and start freaking out.


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

Chicane said:


> A mental break down, when it all gets too much and you just kind of lose your mind and start freaking out.


means being psychotic snd crazy?


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

No, not literally lose your mind  Just when you start to panic uncontrollably one day and you feel like everything's gone to shit. Argh. Someone help me explain this better lol.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

Chicane said:


> No, not literally lose your mind  Just when you start to panic uncontrollably one day and you feel like everything's gone to shit. Argh. Someone help me explain this better lol.


"The Mayo Clinic defines a nervous breakdown, or mental breakdown, as a situation in which someone cannot function normally because of overwhelming stress."

Some people can and do experience psychosis during a breakdown, but not everyone will. I didn't. My nervous breakdown felt like an extreme fight or flight reaction. I was never hungry and would gag if I tried to eat. I lived on ensure nutritional drinks just to make sure I was getting enough calories, but still ended up losing over 20lbs in around two weeks. I had constant dry mouth. My blood pressure went up and I had rapid heartbeat all the time. I couldn't sleep and when I did, I would wake up in a panic. My hands shook constantly and I would constantly move my foot. It was basically like the mother of all panic attacks, but instead of lasting a few hours or even a day, it went on for weeks.

And like Chicane, when my medicine kicked in and the Anxiety was resolved, I was able to eat again.


----------

